# Mechanical tinkerers' sites



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

Can anybody here recommend good forum-type web sites for mechanical (as opposed to digital/electronics) tinkerers? Backyard, home-shop tinkerers.

I want a Q&A option.

As an example, let's say a guy wants (as I do right now) info on an inexpensive salvaged gearbox of a type that could be used to gear-down the speed of a 1/4 hp 1700 rpm electric motor.

You know, a place where you'd able to ask questions about something like that.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Joel_BC said:


> Can anybody here recommend good forum-type web sites for mechanical (as opposed to digital/electronics) tinkerers? Backyard, home-shop tinkerers.
> 
> I want a Q&A option.
> 
> ...


Yep right here :hobbyhors I figure if i can't find out here nobody knows :thumb:


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

You know about Princess auto right? 

http://www.princessauto.com/pal/


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

http://www.surpluscenter.com/sort.asp?keyword=PGRC&catname=powerTrans&PAGELEN=20&PageNo=14


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

I like www.garagejournal.com, www.practicalmachinist.com, and www.shopfloortalk.com, as well as the machinery forum at www.newagtalk.com. Can usually find somebody that's had the same question pop up.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys.



Sawmill Jim said:


> Yep right here :hobbyhors I figure if i can't find out here nobody knows :thumb:


Okay... well, if I want to buy a "speed reducer" compact gear box, Princess Auto will sell me one for about $150 plus tax and shipping. But let's say I want to find one cheaper. Something that would reduce speed by, say, 6:1 or 8:1 - to be run by a 1/4 or 1/3 hp 120v electric motor. Is there something I could salvage from some sort of common machine?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Some of the older garden tractors had small HP engines but had the guts to pull small garden plows because they used gear reduction gear boxes.

 Al


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

A drive system from an old tread mill will give you about any speed (adjustable) you desire when connected to a sheave. I assisted a neighbor to make a honey extractor using such a mechanism. Worked great!

The gear box from a lawnmower that pulls itself could possibly work using a couple of sheaves and a belt.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

In this area I'd look at the silo unloader winches on some of the abandoned silos around, I don't think there are that many silos around in BC but maybe.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

DaleK said:


> In this area I'd look at the silo unloader winches on some of the abandoned silos around, I don't think there are that many silos around in BC but maybe.


No, not too many silos in BC.

But I'm curious... Could those geared speed-reducers from the silos actually be operated by a 1/4 - 1/3 hp electric motor?


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

I think mine has a 1/3 on it. I've seen some of the older ones operated with a 1/2" drill.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Can what you're trying to do not use belts on a frame with different sized pulleys and shafts??


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Joel_BC said:


> Can anybody here recommend good forum-type web sites for mechanical (as opposed to digital/electronics) tinkerers? Backyard, home-shop tinkerers.
> 
> I want a Q&A option.
> 
> ...


Here is one for the metal working side of things.. They deal with mainly commercial machines, but also do all kinds of other things.. 
http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/index.php

Do some exploring and you may be surprised at what you find...


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

Ross said:


> Can what you're trying to do not use belts on a frame with different sized pulleys and shafts??


Possibly. But because pulleys involve belts, it's not as compact a way to go as a compact gearbox can be.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

DaleK said:


> I like www.garagejournal.com, www.practicalmachinist.com, and www.shopfloortalk.com, as well as the machinery forum at www.newagtalk.com. Can usually find somebody that's had the same question pop up.


Hey, Derek, I really like all the pics that guys upload onto the Shop Floor Talk site.

Those are good recommendations, thanks.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

I thought I'd "bump" this old thread. In the original post starting it, I'd asked for recommendations for good forum-type web sites for mechanical (as opposed to digital/electronics) tinkerers - backyard, home-shop tinkerers. I wanted a Q&A option.

Well, thought I'd mention a new site, just getting going really, but it's intent or concept fits in with the topic I asked about. It's called ToolFools Talk
http://www.toolfools.com/forum/index.php

Topic scope is machine/power tools, hand tools, homemade tools (& devices or machines), outdoor tools/equipment, antique tools, re-purposed equipment/components, etc. Check it out, if you like this sort of thing. And join if you like posting your stories, pictures, and so forth.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

I've been interested in this site for a while:

http://farmhack.net/home/

Their latest visuals and videos make the site more explanatory and useful. The Farm Hack site is part of an outreach system of networking and events produced by ag students, design students, some of their instructors, interested farmers, and others. 

"Community-based design" is a term they use. It's all about experimentation and design development. An expanding range of ideas and designs is being presented. Repurposing of components, parts, materials and such can obviously all fit into the fabrication aspect.

The video at the top left of the page gives a better explanation of what this project and these people are about than I can give in writing. (I think the thing really comes across starting at about the 24-second point and onward.)

They're working to invent practical technology that could be put onto a manufacturing basis. But the equipment they've cobbled together will be interesting to tinkerers, in its own right.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

I thought I'd add this one as a place where homemade tools & equipment are shown and discussed. A good site: http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/build-yourself/


Please post any others you know.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

To get the 'Mechanical' discussion back to THIS forum,
I'll start with the ORIGIONAL ISSUE...

Belts and pulleys are one way to go, but open pinch points, taking up a large space, and several bearings are involved, not to mention the axle shafts the pulley reduction system needs to operate can be a pain in the butt.

A gear box is sealed, a HUGE deal if your project is going to be exposed to damp or adverse environments,
Gear boxes are CHEAP on surplus websites,
Gear boxes can EFFICIENTLY TURN your power direction, Straight Through, 45Â° angles, and 90Â° angle turns are common in gear boxes.

---------

1,700 RPM is a pretty standard speed for those smaller 110 volt electric motors.
That gives you the starting point,
Input the 1,700 rpm, divide the gear reduction into that speed and you will get the NO LOAD output speed.

Depending on what you are doing, a gear reduction box *Should* multiply torque, so the output torque should be much higher, multiplied by about 2/3 the reduction. ratio. 
(There are torque losses through any gear set)

Because of that torque multiplication, you will often see output shafts larger than the input shafts...

Since you didn't detail your project, I can't really make any recommendations,
But Ebay and surplus sites are full of reduction boxes.

*If you intend to suspend a load above ground level, I STRONGLY URGE you to build in some type of mechanical safety stop!*
All man made devices fail at some point...
Gravity wins 100% of the time when something fails!


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Here is a site I go to occasionally when looking to restore old/antique equipment/machinery. 
http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/antique-machinery-history/


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the sound thoughts and good advice, JeepHammer - I do appreciate it.

beowoulf90, thanks for that link. You're right, it's a good site.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

Just to add to some of the great sites people have mentioned in this thread...

I just found this guy's Youtube site when I was looking for the best info about refilling aerosol spray cans with compressed air (to get the last 20 or 25% of the liquid to spray out):
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mimSDtqljMA[/ame]

Here's his "playlist" of vids he's put up with projects, shop tricks, etc. This guy's a real tinkerer. I'm sure he'll be adding to the playlist:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLUtQYRyYUbS72Jv9gej4dlVX852cWJ1rh


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

I like these ideas.. I personally have 2 WD40 cans that still have product in them, but no longer spray.. So this tip was very helpful. I also like the idea of a refillable aerosol can. I may have to try it..


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Here's one of my favorite tinkerer's web sites.. 

http://failblog.cheezburger.com/thereifixedit


----------



## beenaround (Mar 2, 2015)

Ross said:


> Can what you're trying to do not use belts on a frame with different sized pulleys and shafts??


exactly, I knew old school guys and have some of their tools. One guy had a whole shop setup to run different equipment at different speeds with one motor, a long shaft and different size pulleys.

Drill press's use the same idea, at least old ones do/did. I have an old one.

The modern approach is variable speed or to make it simpler, a ceiling fan switch. Cheaper ceiling fans use 1/4 motors.

I see a lot of people still use WD40, find a can of kroll, you'll never use anything else and worth the 15 bucks. I can only get it round here from Napa.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a small collection of pulleys with setscrews and keys. When I scrap out anything that has a pulley on it I keep the pulley if it is in good shape. You never know what you will need to power.

As to the WD40, these are just cans that came from the auction house as scrap.. Since they had usable product in them I try to use it instead of throwing it away.. 
Saves my good stuff.. The same thing happens with tools. I use the junk i get for scrap to tear down the scrap. When it breaks I just throw it into the scrap and grab another one.. It save wear and tear on my good set of tools.. I've gotten and plenty of battery operated tools from a company as they wear out or get broken. I've then turned around and have taken say 3 18Volt Dewalt drills and combined them to create one good one. I have done the same to a bunch of 12 volt drills and a Dewalt reciprocating saw. If they die I'll use my good stuff or rebuild another one..


----------



## Crankin (Jul 13, 2015)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Yep right here :hobbyhors I figure if i can't find out here nobody knows :thumb:


I joined yesterday Sawmill Jim. And I agree I have found a lot of good stuff here already. :bandwagon::bandwagon::bandwagon:


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

Have you seen the powered nutcracker the guy designed and built? He shows the device step-by-step, in the making.

In a way, this was the kind of site I was looking for when, long ago, I posted the OP to this thread. Because the guy shares what he's done and is doing with us - _AND_ what he's doing is related (I think) to homesteading. A lot of these things he makes can be useful on the homestead.

Sure, a thread-type forum site would be great... makes two-way communication possible. And I've found a few sites like that, and posted their URLs up higher in this thread. But I do really like Sixtyfiveford's Youtube site.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0TK9qLcNf0&index=22&list=PLUtQYRyYUbS72Jv9gej4dlVX852cWJ1rh[/ame]


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

For those interested in this topic, I just discovered these two sites:

Machine Builders Network:
http://kramerville.net/mbn/ubbthreads.php?ubb=cfrm

Matt Kramer's Youtube Channel:
https://www.youtube.com/user/kramer2963/videos


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

I use a lot of kitchen mixer motors/gear sets.
Variable speed controls, solid gear reduction, easy to mount and use.
My large scale brass tumbler is powered by a 'Mix Master' I got off eBay for $25,

I found a restruent supply place, industral cooking supply,
I got a gear reduction from industral mixer that lifts my snow mobile into the rafters in the spring, and my boat in the fall.

Drills will supply you with gear reduction sets/housings.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

JeepHammer said:


> I use a lot of kitchen mixer motors/gear sets.
> Variable speed controls, solid gear reduction, easy to mount and use.
> My large scale brass tumbler is powered by a 'Mix Master' I got off eBay for $25,
> 
> ...


Thanks, JeepHammer. Good stuff! Have you posted any pictures of your projects on one web forum or another?


----------



## Crankin (Jul 13, 2015)

This has been thoroughly discussed but....How about a planetary gearset from a automatic transmission?. I think that a typical reduction would be about 3:1. Any transmission shop would have lots of these lying around.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's something I didn't know about, but I think it's of interest guys who like to tinker. This is a super-informative site, and the guy who started it (Kyle Weins) believes in DIY repair of mechanical and electronic equipment and devices - and has made 65,000 repair tips and nearly 17,000 tech or repair manuals available online.

https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Kenmore+110+Series+Washing+Machine+Drive+Belt+Replacement/11046


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

Another good one. This guy (uses the online name Dhem) has an amazing range of good ideas, and projects small and larger. Makes a lot of stuff using scrap and his TIG welder...

http://weldingweb.com/showthread.php?46707-quot-Dhem-s-Random-Projects-quot

This is well worth scrolling through.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

I just discovered this site's subforum, which is focused on homebuilt tractors and accessories...

http://www.mytractorforum.com/119-home-made-tractors-implements-accessories/


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

Two homemade tools & equipment Youtube playlists:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLaZPXWURzFgM1KJcfpDR2ya8Q3CgCbAB0

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLaZPXWURzFgM1KJcfpDR2ya8Q3CgCbAB0


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

I made a mistake on my last post, as the URL is doubled. Instead, the _second_ playlist I wanted to upload is this:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjG6lBGzl0k&list=PLuyXksQl-tzYd_B5XGOeASXnMxD8gByWN[/ame]


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

In the case of lifting something, you can't beat a worm gear.
They don't back up unless you want it to. Kinda slow, but powerful!
And when WD-40 don't have anymore pressure, I poke a lil hole 
and empty it in an old Singer sewing machine oil can.


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't know how to create a link here but "yesterday's tractor" and "agriculture.com/ageless iron" are 2 great sites that I use. There are a bunch of really smart guys there as there is here.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

Then there's this guy, and this website. This fella made a backyard metal-casting furnace, and it uses waste oil as fuel. Okay: home casting of aluminum is fairly common, casting bronze is far less so. This guy can cast _iron_ or steel in his backyard set-up - and thatâs pretty rare.

Heâs built his casting-furnace set-up with modified existing components, some readily available stock parts, and some parts heâs made from scratch. To see the rig and his explanation of it, proceed through the five successive pages.
http://www.backyardmetalcasting.com/oilburners01.html

He had to do a lot of experimentation and re-design and revision along the way. Hats off to this guy!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Thanks Joel will check this out later!


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's a good WeldingWeb thread, along the lines of my topic...

http://weldingweb.com/showthread.php...ome-made-tools


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's a website of a guy who does stuff - not all of it mechanical, he constructs and/or repairs (buildings, masonry, etc)...

http://www.idostuff.co.uk/

Here's a video of some test-running of a two-wheel walk-behind tractor he built from the parts of an old motorbike. He's got it pulling a cart...
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yvmhHEXxWE[/ame]


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

Here are videos by another interesting tinkerer...
https://www.youtube.com/user/mladenkorotaj/videos

I got onto his Youtube channel because somebody on a site I got to published this project by the guy, a homemade small tractor...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRR85S8EH8M[/ame]


----------

